# DDT hits 5000!!!



## ILT

*CONGRATULAZIONE*

*Wow DDT, thanks for all your help, it's an honor sharing this space with you *​


----------



## ElaineG

How devilishly delicious. Or should I say picklishly picklicious.

Grazie per il tuo aiuto e i tuoi consigli preziosi,

Elaine


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations DDT!!


----------



## elroy

* 
 
ألف مبروك!

أتمنى أن تكون قد أتقنت اللغة العربية عندما تحرز العشرة ألاف مساهمة!

*​


----------



## combustion

Congratulazioni!
Combustion


----------



## Kelly B

DDT, you are a fine and rare combination.
A scholar, a gentleman...


... and a pickle, too.


----------



## nichec

Gee, I can't find the right words to express my feelings....

Thank you so very much!!!

P.S. Please take a walk along La Seine on a sunny day for me 

Nicole


----------



## cuchuflete

Even the Babe couldn't hit 5000!​
 Viva il pikelíssimo​
also ran


----------



## la reine victoria

*Well done DDT!*
** 

*Congratulations*


* * * * * * * * *  *
** 


Still looking good after all this time in the vinegar!
 
 
 
​

LRV​


----------



## zaby

Bravo pour cette étape !
 Félicitations


----------



## Mei

*WOW! *
*5* *!!!*
*CONGRATULATIONS DDT!!!*
*HERE WE GO AGAIN!!! *​*
*Mei*
*


----------



## LV4-26

Féliciations - Congratulations - Mi enhorabuena - Congratulazione


----------



## Agnès E.

Cher collègue et néanmoins ami,
Tu as du piquant, tu as du mordant, tu ajoutes de la couleur aux forums... bravo !
Au fait, je t'ai acheté un p'tit cadeau pour ton postiversaire...

http://www.hexenkueche.de/user/gisela/Vinaigre de Toilette.jpg


----------



## geve

Au mod qui jamais ne dort,
À l'infatigable renommeur de fils,
Au Français de joyeuse humeur,
Au plus savoureux des cornichons italiens 
(mais je n'en connais qu'un) :​ 
*BRAVO et MERCI !!!*​ 
(attention !!!)​


----------



## lauranazario

Dear DDT:
Thank you so much for taking time out from your regular job and sharing 5000 excellent posts with us! 

Abraccio,
LauraN.


----------



## belén

Congratulations super DDT!!!!

And I luv it when you play poet


----------



## Whodunit

*Tanti auguri per i tuoi 5000 messaggi e buon divertimento per i prossimi 5000. *​


----------



## Fernando

Thanks, DDT.


----------



## ¿Qué?

DDT, congratulations! I hope you have enjoyed you 5,000 posts! You are the greatest!


----------



## Jana337

Félicitations!

Picklito ergo sum. 
​


----------



## DDT

*Merci à tous ! Grazie a tutti! Thanks everyone!​*
  ​
DDT


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

Great job! 
ps- PICKLES RULE!!!!!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*5.000*​ 
*F*E*L*I*C*I*T*A*T*I*O*N*S,*​ 
*O GRAND MODO!*​ 
*http://www.hicksville.co.nz/pickle.htm*​


----------



## anangelaway

*Félicitations DDT!*

 *De tout coeur avec toi dans cette lutte infernale!* 

*VRA*​


----------



## DDT

foucrazy, la grive, angel: merci à vous aussi !   

DDT


----------



## charlie2

Happy 5077 , and this is no cheating! 
Charlie


----------



## Outsider

_Félicitations, DDT.
​_


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Moltomoderatore!*


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, what can I say, Monsieur Dan, but you are the ever knowledgeable "molotmoderatore" who presents information about language and linguistics with wit and style, charm and grace, and enough "spit and vinegar" to charm the jadedness out of any airline flight attendant.  

(...and many more...)


Felicitazioni...


----------



## DDT

charlie, Outsider, fenix, Jazz: *GRAZIE* 

DDT


----------



## winnie

Da quando sei 'migrato' al forum francese non ho avuto modo di leggerti spesso e questo è un peccato!
Congratulazioni vivissime e grazie di tutto!


----------



## Isotta

Capolavoro, signore!​


----------



## DDT

Grazie 1000...erm, 5000    anche a Voi, winnie e Isotta  

DDT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations, DDT!!!!

Pickle my altimeter!


----------



## Cath.S.

Rien que 272 messages de retard.  
nesciebam - ergo eram. (on ne précisera pas ce que j'étais, si ça ne t'ennuie pas. )

Maintenant je sais, donc je ne suis plus.
Mais je ne suivais déjà pas... 

Trêve de bêtises : toutes mes félicitations, Dan.  x


----------



## DDT

Gracias LadyB / Merci Egueule     

*Nesciam ergo ero *​
DDT


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To a very well-preserved moltomoderatore!

Grazie di tutto,
Chaska


----------



## DDT

Grazie a Te, Chaska  

DDT


----------



## lazarus1907

Keep Dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethaning them all!

Y una sincera enhorabuena también.


----------



## maxiogee

Is it too late to ask how DDT is allowed here?

I thought it had been banned worldwide! 
_Silent Spring_ and all that.

Congratulations


----------



## DDT

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Keep Dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethaning them all!
> 
> Y una sincera enhorabuena también.



I promise I will, thx  



			
				maxiogee said:
			
		

> Is it too late to ask how DDT is allowed here?
> 
> I thought it had been banned worldwide!
> _Silent Spring_ and all that.
> 
> Congratulations



You see, I was terribly surprised/scandalized at the fact it's legal here....then I realized that WR is out of a *worldwide* range  ...a very special place (that's why I stayed    )

DDT


----------



## Neguita

DDT you're the best! conga-rats!


----------

